# Atheists face death in 13 Muslim countries



## mediator (Dec 15, 2013)

"In 13 countries around the world, all of them Muslim, people who openly espouse atheism or reject the official state religion of Islam face execution under the law, according to a detailed study issued on Tuesday. And beyond the Islamic nations, even some of the West's apparently most democratic governments at best discriminate against citizens who have no belief in a god and at worst can jail them for offences dubbed blasphemy, it said." 


See more at: 'Atheists face death in 13 Muslim countries' - Hindustan Times


Atheists Face Death Penalty In 13 Countries, Discrimination Around The World According To Freethought Report

I believe our secular minded folks will call this post communal!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 15, 2013)

Anybody who does not believe in Sachin deserves the punishment!


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 16, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Anybody who does not believe in Sachin deserves the punishment!





GOD doesn't exist, but Sachin does. Hence Sachin is not GOD.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 16, 2013)

takemein said:


> GOD doesn't exist, but Sachin does. Hence Sachin is not GOD.



I think you missed his point...


----------



## debarshi (Dec 16, 2013)

takemein said:


> GOD doesn't exist, but Sachin does. Hence Sachin is not GOD.



But that was a nice interpretation


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2013)

Apostasy in Islam:Richard Dawkins extracts some truth from a Muslim - YouTube

'Nuff said.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2013)

Muslims are very conservative about their religion.. very similar to khap panchayats in india


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 16, 2013)

Believing god or not believing god are completely personal. It's upto that person to decide. No one has any right to kill anyone who has no belief in god. Sick.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

They are rascal who did this.... God will never leave them if god exists .


----------



## kenine36 (Dec 16, 2013)

No wonder , good physicists and other scientists don't come from those countries


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 16, 2013)

India is still better in this regard. Something good I can say about this country.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> India is still better in this regard. Something good I can say about this country.



Finally kuch toh mila accha kehne k lie.


----------



## mediator (Dec 16, 2013)

Dun worry. India will also become like these 13 muslims countries in sometime and then those champions of free speech trying to be politically correct and hide in oblivion, looking at 180 degree opposite to the spread "message of peace" and the seculars will have no other option.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 16, 2013)

Prepere to die.God iz comingzzzzzzz


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2013)

mediator said:


> Dun worry. India will also become like these 13 muslims countries in sometime and then those champions of free speech trying to be politically correct and hide in oblivion, looking at 180 degree opposite to the spread "message of peace" and the seculars will have no other option.



here they take 'pride' in unashamedly denigrating those who have counter-views, but true to their 'secular' colours, try to appease some sections even if its polar opposite to their personal 'beliefs' (atheists too believe, in some thing). i have one very specific poop-of-a-person in my mind while am writing this (from the great CONgress!). would surely like to see him bear the brunt!


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2013)

If people see someone slaughtering a cow and eating beef, his death will also come pretty quickly here in India.

No use of pointing fingers until your cult is perfect itself.

Nothing can be perfect anyway. But be close to it.

The mentality of some people is truly comparable to Mani Shankar Aiyar's beef secularism!

"Tum to bewakoof. Mai bhi bewakoof. Par tu bada. Mai chota. hahahah"


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 22, 2013)

not to forget mani's own latrine mentality ('you are *STUPID* if you ask for a bloody stop to the nonsense' - in relation with terrorism) - one of the biggest & most vile-spoken idiots (wish to use a better & apt stronger term for him here) to infest indian politics seen in some years/decades, with oodles of rotten arrogance bubbling in him (and he's not regarded well in even his own party; low-rung bootlicker!)!


----------



## Renny (Dec 22, 2013)

An excellent reply by S Gurumurthy to the sickulars and  Mani's slave mentality:



> On this test,” wrote Gurumurthy, “for a Muslim to claim 'secular' status, he must eat pork, cut off his beard and marry non-Muslims. But, for Mani, Muslims are, by birth, 'secular'. Only Hindus have to turn un-Hindus to be 'secular'.”


----------

